
Trump taps Kushner to lead a SWAT team to fix government with business ideas - karmelapple
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-taps-kushner-to-lead-a-swat-team-to-fix-government-with-business-ideas/2017/03/26/9714a8b6-1254-11e7-ada0-1489b735b3a3_story.html
======
DigitalSea
>The White House Office of American Innovation, to be led by Jared Kushner,
the president’s son-in-law and senior adviser, will operate as its own nimble
power center within the West Wing and will report directly to Trump

The conflicts of interest are so widespread now, that Trump isn't even trying
to hide them. Must be nice to be in a position where you can look after your
family while the general public's opinion on you drops further and further.

------
pgnas
Kushner has a very sorted past, he owes the IRS a ton of money and his dad is
a felon.

Good choice

------
kwillets
Idea 1: less nepotism

